# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  ما كانت عليه امنا السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها  من كرم وجود

## رشيد الكيلاني

هذه مواقف مضيئة منيرة من زهدها وجودها وكرمها مما يدل على نفاسة الجوهر وطيب النبت وكرم الاصل وبركة البيئة التي نشئت بها وترعرعا عليها .
فعن عروة عن عائشة - رضي الله عنها - قال : رأيتها تقسم سبعين ألفاً وهي ترقع درعها. [ الزهد / للإمام أحمد ( ص:205 - 206 ) ].
وعن عبد الله بن الزبير - رضي الله عنهما - قال : ما رأيت امرأتين قطٌ أجود من عائشة أسماء, وجُودهما مختلف : اما عائشة فكانت تجمع الشئ حتى إذا اجتمع عندها قسمت, واما أسماء فكانت لا تمسك شيئاً لغد. [ أحكام النساء / لابن الجوزي ( ص:125 ) ].
وعن عروة : بعث معاوية مرة إلى عائشة بمائة ألف درهم, فقسمتها, لم تترك منها شيئاً, فقالت بريرة : أنت صائمة, فهلا ابتعت لنا منها بدرهم لحماً؟ قالت : لو ذكرتني لفعلت. [ أخرجه أبو نعيم " الحلية " ( 2/47 ), والحاكم ( 4/13 ) ], وعنه ايضاً قال : وإن عائشة تصدقت بسبعين ألف درهم, وإنها لترقع جانب درعها - رضي الله تعالى عنها -. [ رواه ابن سعد في الطبقات ( 8/45 ) ].
وعن محمد بن المنكدر عن أم ذرة وكانت تغشى عائشة - رضي الله عنها - قالت : بعث إليها الزبير بمال في غرارتين, قالت : أراه ثمانين ومائة ألف, فدعت بطبق, وهي صائمة يومئذ, فجلست تقسمه بين الناس, فأمست وما عندها من ذلك درهم, فلما أمست قالت : يا جارية هلمي فطوري, فجاءتها بخبز وزيت, فقالت لها أم ذرة : أما استطعت مما قسمت اليوم أن تشتري لنا بدرهم لحماً نفطر عليه ؟ فقالت : لا تعنفيني, لو كنت أذكرتني لفعلت. [ رواه ابن سعد في الطبقات ( 8/46 ), وأبو نعيم في الحلية ( 2/47 ), ورجاله ثقات ].
وعن ابن يمن المكي قال : دخلت على عائشة - رضي الله عنها - وعليها درع قطري ثمنه خمسة دراهم, فقالت : ارفع بصرك إلى جاريتي, فانظر إليها, فإنها تزهى أن تلبسه في البيت [ أي تترفع عنه ولا ترضاه ], وقد كان منهن درع على عهد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فما كانت امرأة تُقيَّن في المدينة [ أي تزين لزفافها ] إلا أرسلت إلىَّ تستعيره. [ أخرجه البخاري ( 5/241 - 242 ) ].
وعن عائشة - رضي الله عنها - قالت : جاءتني امرأة معها ابنتان تسألني فلم تجد عندي غير تمرة واحدة فأعطيتها فقسمتها بين ابنتيها ثم قامت فخرجت, فدخل النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فحدثته فقال : من يلي من هذه البنات شيئاً فأحسن إليهن كن له ستراً من النار. [ أخرجه البخاري ( 5995 ), ومسلم ( 2629 ) ].
وفي رواية لمسلم من حديث عائشة قالت : جاءتني مسكينة تحمل انبتين لها فأطعمتها ثلاث تمرات فأعطت كل واحدة منهما تمرة ورفعت إلى يها تمرة لتأكلها فاستطعمتهما ابنتاها فشقت التمرة التي كانت تريد أن تأكلها بينهما, فأعجبني شأنها فذكرت الذي صنعت لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : إن الله قد أوجب لها بها الجنة أو اعتقها بها من النار) .
والكرم والجود وحده دليل على الاخلاق العريقة ولايكون الا في النفوس العظيمة الكبيرة وهو دليل العلو والفخار والهمة والاقتدار لما فيه من الحب والايثار ويستحيل صدوره ممن همته على الدنيا مقصورة وفي الدتيا محصورة فكيف اذا اضيف الى الكرم والجود الخشية والصبر والورع واليقين والمحبة وسائر مدارج السالكين حيث كانت السيدة عائشة لها من ذلك اوفر الحظ والنصيب 
وقد خيرت امنا- وهي دليل عزنا وفخرنا بل شرفنا وديننا- بين متاع الدنيا وزهرة العاجلة فاختارت ما عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الرضى بالقليل والقناعة بالموجود وقد كان يمر على رسول الله الهلال والهلالين - وهي زوجته وحبه وفي بيته - فلا يوقد في بيتها  نارا ولايشوى في دارها لحما بل ولا اقل من ذلك فكان طعمها الاسودان فتعسا ثم تسعا ممن تكلم او تفوه او نطق بما يشينها او يسئ اليها وحاله كمن اراد نطح الجبال براسه او ينبح على السحاب بلسانه فلا يرجع الا  بالخيبة والخذلان وسوء العاقبة والخسران بل وسوء الصيت وملازمة الجرذان .
  سبحان الله اين الثرى من الثريا ؟! واين البعر من كواكب الجوزاء ووالله لوتكلم فيها الف خاسر والف هاجر لما زادها الا رفعة ومكاتة وقدرا عند الله وعند اهل الاسلام فهي حب رسول الله وزوجته من نساء الدنيا ورفيقته في الجنان اللهم احشرنا معها وتحت قدمها فان الجنة تخت اقدام الامهات وهي امنا بل تاج رؤسنا وفخرنا امين اللهم .

----------

